# Konzept einer Bildergalerie



## Leola13 (15. Juli 2004)

Hai,

ich will eine Bildergaleriehomepage erstellen. 
Als Startseite ein Hintergrundbild -) ) mit verschiedenen Kategorien zum Auswählen (Fotografie, PS, …). Nach Klick auf die Kategorie, falls vorhanden, das selbe Hintergrundbild mit Unterkategorien.
Die Bildergalerien will ich mit Jalbum erstellen,
Gästebuch, Kontakt (email) vom Provider (PHP geht nicht).

Da meine HTML und Javascript Kenntnisse nicht sehr gut sind, beschränkt sich der „kreative“ eigene Anteil auf den Hintergrund und das Menü.

Gibt es hierzu grundsätzlich etwas zu bemängeln ?
Sollte noch  eine Seite Text (Über mich, Infos, ..) vorhanden sein ?

Irgendwie bin ich damit nicht zufrieden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Razorhawk (17. Juli 2004)

Na klar sollte da eine Seite über dich drin stehen!
Man stellt ja seine Bilder in der Regel Online um sein Protfolio allen zeigen zu können und in dem zusammenhang wollen die Leute natürlich wissen, wer da was gemacht hat.

guck mich  <--- Vielleicht guckst du mal hier rauf. Ich nutze die HP auch als Portfolio


----------



## PEZ (18. Juli 2004)

Ich finde hierbei jedoch die Gewichtung wichtig. Der Schwerpunkt sollte schon auf den Bildern liegen. Sieht sonst etwas komisch aus. Eine Gallerie mit 3 Bildern und ewig viel Text über den Künstler; seine Hobbies, seine Katze, "das ist mein Auto etc".... Ich würde, wenn ich was zum "Künstler" schreiben würde, nur Daten verwenden, die sich auf den künstlerrischen Werdegang beziehen. Studium, Autodidakt, Techniken, Austellungen, Motivationen, etc.

Schickst du mir den Link, wenns fertig ist? @leola
(Arbeite gerade selber an so ner Seite... würde mich interessieren.)


----------



## Arachne (29. Juli 2004)

Das ist ja cool, dieses Jalbum. Höre hier zum ersten Mal davon und was ich dort so gelesen habe, klingt nicht schlecht - und das alles kostenlos; kaum zu glauben.

@Stefan
Was sollte es daran zu bemängeln geben? Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass die HTML-Seiten, die du selbst noch dazubastelst, mit dem Design des Jalbums harmonieren, d.h. es sollte ein durchgängiges Designkonzept sein.

Eine Seite mit Infos über dich solltest du in jedem Fall mit einbauen. Beschränke diese Infos aber auf themenbezogene Inhalte, also z.B. deine Fotoausrüstung und wie du zur Fotografie kamst, seit wann u.s.w.

Ich habe auch eine reine Foto-Homepage, allerdings alles in HTML und ein wenig Javascript selbstgeschrieben. Eine Seite, wo etwas über mich steht, habe ich z.B. auch. Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal bei mir vorbeischauen:  www.ara-mae.de 

Gruß und frohes Schaffen!
Arachne


----------

